# send this crap down the road ! 4 sale !



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey guys,before i put all this shit on ebay,i just want to show what i got for sale, check it out and let me know if interested. :biggrin:
any Q's on any of these please ask and ill let you know whats up on each kit. money orders or pay pal,thanks. :biggrin:MCDONALDS ON HOLD 








both kits sealed $15.00 plus shipping








51 resin $12.00 plus shipping








49 ford chopped and secioned $8.00 plus shipping








67 dodge van fits on little red wagon kit,$10.00 plus shipping








started 1957 chevy kit, painted with metal flake top,i blive all the parts are there,u finished,$10.00 plus shipping[COLOR=red]ON HOLD








this a 76 nova i started last year,opened and hinged door and trunk lid, painted and cleared,widen rear wheel wells to take bigger tires,posable front end, fuzzy fur interior,slite detail on motor,comes with of kit to finish,this is a very nice start and would make a great contest car,$50.00 or best offer plus shipping.[SIZE=7[color=red]]SOLD








































1960 impala started been primered then striped,frame painted silver and candy purple,mortor started,belive the kit is complete,$8.00 plus shipping ON HOLD








original 58 kit,is mint,but roof is slite crushed,not broke,but crushed,not bad,otherwise mint in bags,nice box,$ 20.00 plus shipping.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 48 CHEVY AND SEDAN DELIVERY,CHEVY CAPRICE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres the 55 i started but lost interest in,what you see in the pics is what you get,20.00 plus shipping.

















and the 62 hard top i also lost interest in,you finhish, note there is a broken part missing from the driver side window frame, i have the part,easy fix, hinge door and hood and trunk, comes with all the parts in photo,custom painted with metal flake top,i started custom interior,also comes with stock interior, and custom made skirts,this a original amt 62 HT,$50.00 or best offer plus shipping.ON HOLD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ya get my pm?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 5 2009, 07:17 PM~14386352
> *ya get my pm?
> *


yea i got it, sorry bro,not looking to trade any resin stuff rite now,thanks anyway.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

gonna be selling a camper anytime soon? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 5 2009, 06:59 PM~14386214
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 48 CHEVY AND SEDAN DELIVERY,CHEVY CAPRICE
> *


$25.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14386416
> *gonna be selling a camper anytime soon? :biggrin:
> *


no im going to hold on to that one i just got, but i do have the other one i told you about,its just parts but its most of the parts, you pay shipping you can have it.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ill take the 60 impala


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much u askin for the mpc caprice homie??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 5 2009, 07:55 PM~14386619
> *how much u askin for the mpc caprice homie??
> *


25 plus shipping.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats a deal!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 5 2009, 08:20 PM~14386756
> *thats a deal!
> *


cool man got your pay ment already ,thanks !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 5 2009, 05:12 PM~14386307
> *heres the 55 i started but lost interest in,what you see in the pics is what you get,20.00 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


how much just for the wheels and tires


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 5 2009, 10:22 PM~14387721
> *how much just for the wheels and tires
> *


want to sell everything in the picture together, but truscale sells a lot nice wheel than these.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THEN ILL TAKE ALL 3 OF THEM GIVE ME A PM WITH YOUR INFO


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

if the mpc caprice is still available ill take it homie


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

your inbox is full. I need your addy.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ILL TAKE THE NOMAD THE 51 RESIN AND 49 FORD


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

how much for the 71 thunderbird...i need that  pm me


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 01:47 PM~14392530
> *how much for the 71 thunderbird...i need that   pm me
> *


25.00 plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 6 2009, 12:46 AM~14389140
> *THEN ILL TAKE ALL 3 OF THEM GIVE ME A PM WITH YOUR INFO
> *


PM sent


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 6 2009, 12:22 PM~14391805
> *ILL TAKE THE NOMAD THE 51 RESIN AND 49 FORD
> *


pm sent


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 6 2009, 07:06 PM~14395246
> *25.00 plus shipping :biggrin:
> *


done deal pm me your addy and the price for shipping to 44146 and i will send a money order :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 07:20 PM~14395393
> *done deal pm me your addy and the price for shipping to 44146 and i will send a money order :biggrin:  thanks!
> *


PM sent


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 6 2009, 12:22 PM~14391805
> *ILL TAKE THE NOMAD THE 51 RESIN AND 49 FORD
> *


for some reson i cant edit my ad but the 49 and 51 resin and the 55 nomad are on hold for now


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2009, 01:30 AM~14389657
> *if the mpc caprice is still available ill take it homie
> *


pm sent.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 07:20 PM~14395393
> *done deal pm me your addy and the price for shipping to 44146 and i will send a money order :biggrin:  thanks!
> *


71 tbird on hold


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 6 2009, 04:19 PM~14395392
> *pm sent
> *


ILL SEND IT ASAP


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14396836
> *ILL SEND IT ASAP
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks gseeds payment being sent first thing in the morning


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2009, 01:30 AM~14389657
> *if the mpc caprice is still available ill take it homie
> *


76 caprice on holdthanks. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY GARY I STILL HAVE THAT PURPLE 63 GALAXIE JAMES HAD ONE WITH THE SILVER FLAKE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2009, 03:54 PM~14403561
> *HEY GARY I STILL HAVE THAT PURPLE 63 GALAXIE JAMES HAD ONE WITH THE SILVER FLAKE TOP  :biggrin:
> *


frank, post a pic of that, like to see !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 5 2009, 03:26 PM~14385990
> *1960 impala started been primered then striped,frame painted silver and candy purple,mortor started,belive the kit is complete,$8.00 plus shipping ON HOLD
> 
> 
> ...


PAYMENT SENT!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 7 2009, 08:12 PM~14405807
> *PAYMENT SENT!!!!
> *


60 sold to solo1.thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

if you ask about a kit and you say you want it,please confrim you want it for sure atfer i place it on , or i will sell it to the next guy thats wants it ,i dont want to place kits on hold for someone and never hear from them again. so PM me 1st about kit you want ,then ill place it on hold in the tread,then please PM me again and confirm that yes you are going to sent payment. thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 7 2009, 09:32 PM~14407568
> *if you ask about a kit and you say you want it,please confrim you want it for sure atfer i place it on , or i will sell it to the next guy thats wants it ,i dont want to place kits on hold for someone and never hear from them again. so PM me 1st about kit you want  ,then ill place it on hold in the tread,then please PM me again and confirm that yes you are going to sent payment. thanks. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 6 2009, 07:44 PM~14395616
> *71 tbird on hold
> *


PAYMENT SENT YESTERDAY


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 6 2009, 12:46 AM~14389140
> *THEN ILL TAKE ALL 3 OF THEM GIVE ME A PM WITH YOUR INFO
> *


the 48 and the sedan delivery on hold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

BOX WENT OUT LATE WEND. THANKS
VAL


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

PM sent sir! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MONEY ON IT WAY BRO THANKS


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 7 2009, 08:12 PM~14405807
> *PAYMENT SENT!!!!
> *


got payment to day,thanks !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 9 2009, 04:22 PM~14427035
> *got payment to day,thanks !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That was fast. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

old low&slo got payment for the 62, thanks !!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

payment was sent out tuesday for the caprice homie


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

do u got a list of what u got available still? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jul 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14433131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold are one camper
76 caprice
two galaxies kits
60 impala
62 impala
71 tbird
55 nomad 51 and 49 resin bodys
nove built
64 johan kit
all rest on list are up for grabs, saturday there all going to ebay, so if anything you want make offer or trade, i just may do it,thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GSeeds
How much for the 64 Jo-han thank
VAL Q


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14439254
> *GSeeds
> How much for the 64 Jo-han thank
> VAL Q
> *


sorry val just sold it sealed $30 plus shipping


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NO PROB. BRO


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

prefer pay pal, but will take usps money orders or cash, may consider trades also.ok forget about everything above this, this is the latest list of for sale








at the bottom byt can not see is another 1966 chevell and a revell 1956 chevy both unstarted.








a team started but i belive complete $10.00 plus shipping








amt 1959 el camino, custom body work done and primer almost ready for paint,u finish $10 plus shipping.








two custom bikes $6.00 for both plus shipping








miss deal funny car,drilled frame,front and rear panels, very nice paint and decaled and cleared lost interest u finish $50 or best offer plus shipping.
































70 carmaro very clean built up detailed,looks gold on trim,but its chrome, $35.00 plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super clean built up 57 chevy,real nice car !! $ 25.00 plus shipping


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice clean built up 64 impala $20.00 plus shipping.
























and a 66 chevelle , very nice and detailed 30.00 plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super clean 55 chevy pick up, lost interest,wood in lay bed,u finish $20.00 plus shipping
















32 sedan, i built last year, in case every since $30.00 plus shipping.
























clean 65 dodge $5.00 plus shipping








and a rear 61 t bird,lots of 62's and 63's around but not many 61's, restore or leave alone,$20.00 plus shipping.








3 pac of impalas $25.00 for all 3 or $ 16.00 for the 63 and 64 only,plus shipping.








66 falcon resin body,i was going to build drag car with this but lost interest,comes with all parts in pics,u build.$30.00 plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

prefer pay pal, but will take usps money orders or cash, consider trades also. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

original 1966 revell miss deal kit most parts still on tree,no decals,bad box. $30.00








pinto builder with box and extra parts $30.00








mpc lil gasser clean built up and box $25.00








garbage truck builder,this is not complete,i opened the hood and molded it and the wheel well openings and base it in house color paint,lost interest,you finish,what you see in photo is what you get, 15.00
















baja racer and boot hill builders or parts,both plus box for $20.00








plus shipping on all above.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

How much for the dodge truck and trailer and the 56 chevy.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jul 12 2009, 09:46 PM~14451750
> *How much for the dodge truck and trailer and the 56 chevy.
> *


$25.00 for the dodge and $15 for the 56 both are unstarted and like new, plus shipping, Lmk,thanks.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Ateam van and corvair sold, 54 panel on hold for now.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> prefer pay pal, but will take usps money orders or cash, may consider trades also.ok forget  about everything above this, this is the latest list of for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

all went out today in the mail.</span> :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14450110
> *prefer pay pal, but will take usps money orders or cash, may consider trades also.ok forget  about everything above this, this is the latest list of for sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 04:50 PM~14450133
> *super clean built up 57 chevy,real nice car !! $ 25.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


all still up for grabs !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 04:53 PM~14450153
> *nice clean built up 64 impala $20.00 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


all still up for grabs !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14450226
> *super clean 55 chevy pick up, lost interest,wood in lay bed,u finish $20.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


all still up for grabs !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 05:58 PM~14450626
> *original 1966 revell miss deal kit most parts still on tree,no decals,bad box. $30.00
> 
> 
> ...


all still up for grabs !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks gary !!
really lookin forward to gettin it hno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> thanks gary !!
> really lookin forward to gettin it hno:
> [/quot
> your wellcome bro, anyone else, im willing to concider trades or offers !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

had a few guys ask me to hold kits and said they were sending payment, that sould have gotten here by now,so im not going to hold any models unless those who sent payments let me know that yes there on the way here, thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary u want that galaxie back (just asking bro)


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14473998
> *hey gary u want that galaxie back (just asking bro)
> *


frank that galaxie was never mine, i didnt build that, at lease i dont think i did. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

u know yeah now that i member james told me that u painted it but it was his (never mine then) its cool bro :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 15 2009, 12:06 AM~14476935
> *u know yeah now that i member james told me that u painted it but it was his (never mine then) its cool bro    :biggrin:
> *


i thought so, because i didnt remember that one. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 13 2009, 06:11 PM~14460235
> * all went out today in the mail.</span> :biggrin:
> *


71 tbird in the nest!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 16 2009, 03:18 PM~14493624
> *71 tbird in the nest!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool glad you got it ,safe and sound !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT THE STUFF YESTERDAY GARY THANKS AGAIN BRO


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got the 60 today thanks.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NOVA IS HOME :biggrin: THASNKS G
VAL Q


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 16 2009, 11:49 PM~14498643
> *NOVA IS HOME :biggrin: THASNKS G
> VAL Q
> *


cool val, hope you like it !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lot of these kits and models still fot grabs, considering offers!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 17 2009, 08:57 PM~14508415
> *lot of these kits and models still fot grabs, considering offers!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 u got pics of whats left ? also, would u happen to have any of the old school crager wheels?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 18 2009, 12:13 AM~14508548
> *u got pics of whats left ? also, would u happen to have any of the old school crager wheels?
> *


ill post today :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

new update on kits,will consider offers or trades. a few of these were on hold for people that said they sent payment, but payment didnt come and never heard from persons again,please dont ask me to hold somthing and not send payment,its a wast of time and not fair to others that may have wanted that item. pay pal is best for me but will take MO's, all built up models a few pages back are still up for grabs,most are very clean and nice,no junk.thanks. :biggrin: 
















































66 falcon resin builder,u finhish,$30.00 plus shipping.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary im willing to trade what kind of kit u looking 4 i might have it (i like that 48 panel:biggrin said might ok


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2009, 01:58 PM~14511359
> *hey gary im willing to trade what kind of kit u looking 4 i might have it  (i like that 48 panel:biggrin said might ok
> *


got any older drag racing stuff ? :biggrin:
or lowrider resin stuff ?? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

more or less wat yr r u looking for i have a resin 73 imp but i think a piece is broken w/pillar not sure


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2009, 02:36 PM~14511593
> *more or less wat yr r u looking for i have a resin 73 imp but i think a piece is broken w/pillar not sure
> *


mostly impalas, and wagons, caprices, rivies, vega's, pinto's, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

let me see what i got in stash of goodies ok


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> mostly impalas, and wagons, caprices, rivies, vega's, pinto's, etc. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> may trade for impalas, and wagons, caprices, rivies, vega's, pinto's,resins or plastic


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you have a pm.....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey gary ill take that 70 cornet prostreet kit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

gary ill take that 70 nova as well let me know the total price for both kits


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry guys the two 48 chevy's are gone as is the dodge hauler and 56 chevy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 19 2009, 05:13 PM~14519728
> *sorry guys the two 48 CHEVY'S are gone as is the dodge hauler and 56 chevy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: aw fuey


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 19 2009, 09:04 PM~14519649
> *hey gary ill take that 70 cornet prostreet kit
> *


70 cornet prostreet and the 70 nova on hold for DEUCES76, :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT THE KITS TODAY GARY. THANKS BRO!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 21 2009, 01:20 AM~14533737
> *I GOT THE KITS TODAY GARY. THANKS BRO!
> *


cool. glad you got em !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

gary moneyorder will be sent off tommorow ok


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 21 2009, 07:45 PM~14541920
> *gary moneyorder will be sent off tommorow ok
> *


cool bro,thanks !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 PM~14496659
> *GOT THE STUFF YESTERDAY GARY THANKS AGAIN BRO
> *


bro today i got the tires you sent that i needed, thanks very much !! ill have to sent you back a thank you kit or somthing, thanks again !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 22 2009, 02:58 PM~14551967
> *bro today i got the tires you sent that i needed, thanks very much !! ill have to sent you back a thank you kit or somthing, thanks again !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


any time bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

do you still have the areosedan?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 24 2009, 08:06 PM~14574083
> *do you still have the areosedan?
> *


no sorry, i wish i had a more, i could have sold that model 50 times !! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 24 2009, 08:49 PM~14574382
> *no sorry, i wish i had a more, i could have sold that model 50 times !! lol. :biggrin:
> *


  o well


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Received the kits today. Thanks again Gary.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jul 26 2009, 03:09 AM~14583115
> *Received the kits today. Thanks again Gary.
> *


cool , your welcome bro, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

prefer pay pal, but will take usps money orders or cash, may consider trades also.ok forget about everything above this, this is the latest list of for sale this is the newest sale tread 7 26 09,please forget everything above this listing,thanks.</span>
amt 1959 el camino,builder, custom body work done and primer almost ready for paint,u finish $15 shipped








two custom bikes $9.00 shipped








miss deal funny car,drilled frame,front and rear panels, very nice paint and decaled and cleared lost interest u finish $40 shipped
































70 carmaro very clean built up detailed,looks gold on trim,but its chrome, $25.00 shipped
































[/quote]


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> super clean built up 57 chevy,real nice car !! $ 20.00 free shipping !!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 04:53 PM~14450153
> *and a 66 chevelle , very nice and detailed 25.00 plus free shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14450226
> *66 falcon resin body rite hand drive !!,i was going to build drag car with this but lost interest,comes with all parts in pics,u build.$25.00 plus free shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary $5 bucks for the 57 thats a steal bro and shipped now thats a good deal cant pass that up :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

baja racer and boot hill builders or parts,both plus box for $15.00 free shipping


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2009, 09:30 PM~14587966
> *hey gary $5 bucks for the 57 thats a steal bro and shipped now thats a good deal cant pass that up  :biggrin:
> *


sorry frank you got to go back and read the ad, its $20.00 and free shipping, the price has been lowered by $15 and added free shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

both kits sealed $20.00 each and free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 12 2009, 04:02 PM~14450226
> *and a rear 61 t bird,lots of 62's and 63's around but not many 61's, restore or leave alone,$20.00 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


Man i need to get some cash handy and pay attition to this thread ! This is a nice priced kit Badseed !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14609358
> *Man  i  need  to  get  some  cash  handy  and  pay attition  to this  thread  !  This  is  a  nice  priced  kit  Badseed !
> *


cool david, just let me know when youll looking at somthing ,ill try and hook youi up with a deal, i could aways need some part custom made !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 21 2009, 07:45 PM~14541920
> *gary moneyorder will be sent off tommorow ok
> *


DEUCES76 got your MO,ill sent it rite out,thanks.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

your welcome gary good doin buisness with u


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 31 2009, 12:37 AM~14634039
> *your welcome gary good doin buisness with u
> *


this morning i put yout package in the mail !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

open to trades on anything i still have, :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What's left gary?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14664275
> *What's left gary?
> *


everything on page 6 except the 66 chevell,and some of the other kits in the stack on page 5,ill check and post up. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

]oh and please forget the prices,best offer !!!! </span>:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

both these kits are complete kits with brand new parts to finish,no boxes,im going to auction these off to the highest bidder,just want to see how this goes,if goes well ill paint some more and post them here frist giving lil members 1st crack at em,
you finish BMF,and build,i BMF side moldings you do rest, paint jobs and very nice but not perfect, please look at pictures and bid accordently,would look great built up, wheel and tires shown in photos are for mock only and do not go with the cars,metal flaked and cleared today,if you think you would like to bid on these please do so,im going to do free shipping in usa only, bidding starts at $20.00 each, thanks!!:biggrin: auction ends this saturday 12 midnite


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

how long is the auction for?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT $25. ON THE 63!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

25 4 THE 64


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Can i get the popcorn wagon PM me.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2009, 05:40 PM~14673552
> *how long is the auction for?
> *


how about 5 days, ends saturday 12 midnite :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I GOT 50 ON THE 64


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 4 2009, 02:15 PM~14673861
> *I GOT $25. ON THE 63!
> *


my bid is 26.00 4 da 63


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 4 2009, 06:47 PM~14674152
> *Can i get the popcorn wagon PM me.
> *


popcorn wagon sold !!! thanks Derrick :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I GOT 50 ON THE 63


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys for the bids :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

what's the haps on the '66 SS Chevelle?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Aug 5 2009, 10:29 AM~14680853
> *what's the haps on the '66 SS Chevelle?
> *


if it doesnt have an X on it,its for sale 66 ss Chevelle $20.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 5 2009, 04:12 PM~14386307
> *heres the 55 i started but lost interest in,what you see in the pics is what you get,20.00 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


do u dtill have da 55 wagon


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2009, 07:34 PM~14686154
> *do u dtill have da 55 wagon
> *


sorry streetkingz13, both are sold and gone.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 5 2009, 04:51 PM~14686309
> *sorry streetkingz13, both are sold and gone.
> *


where can i get a 55 wagon kit


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Aug 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14686373
> *where can i get a 55 wagon kit
> *


best bet would be to go to the modelers wanted ads here on lil or try ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

gary can you tell me what scale the trike is? i may be intersted.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 6 2009, 05:50 PM~14695661
> *gary can you tell me what scale the trike is?  i may be intersted.
> *


i think its 1/12 scale :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14608159
> *both kits sealed $20.00 each and free  shipping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


both kits sealed ! out of production ! $20.00 each free shipping !!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey gary hows that lingburg ford truck


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 7 2009, 12:43 AM~14699398
> *hey gary hows that lingburg ford truck
> *


i think val just got that, its sold,sorry bro.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 3 2009, 10:50 PM~14665305
> *still have most of these,consider best cash offer or maybe trade</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

gary what do u want to trade for that 63 impala lowrider


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 7 2009, 07:39 PM~14706271
> *gary what do u want to trade for that 63 impala lowrider
> *


got a glass house ? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need a 65 impala kit also will trade somthing for it if you see anything in my listing.:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 05:43 PM~14706685
> *need a 65 impala kit  also will trade somthing for it if you see anything in my listing.:biggrin:
> *


I think i got a 65 hard top the box is a bit jacked up but the kit is all there and unstarted. pm me your addy if you want it, its yours..........


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 7 2009, 09:03 PM~14706784
> *I think i got a 65 hard top the box is a bit jacked up but the kit is all there and unstarted. pm me your addy if you want it, its yours..........
> *


thanks bro, dont care about the box, let me know what youll like to trade and ill send it out to you,thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

open to trades or best offers !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2009, 01:05 PM~14711268
> *open to trades or best offers !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


is that for the 63 up for auction ????????


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 8 2009, 02:16 PM~14711319
> *is that for the 63 up for auction ????????
> *


no sorry, thats for the kits only, the auction cars are for sale only,sorry bro, but i will renew pics today of whats for sale or trade . :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 4 2009, 05:38 PM~14673536
> *both these kits are complete kits with brand new parts to finish,no boxes,im going to auction these off to the highest bidder,just want to see how this goes,if goes well ill paint some more and post them here frist giving lil members 1st crack at em,
> you finish BMF,and build,i BMF side moldings you do rest, paint jobs and very nice but not perfect, please look at pictures and bid accordently,would look great built up, wheel and tires shown in photos are  for mock only  and do not go with the cars,metal flaked and cleared today,if you think you would like to bid on these please do so,im going to do free shipping in usa only, bidding starts at $20.00 each, thanks!!:biggrin: auction ends this saturday 12 midnite
> 
> ...


time running out !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll go 60 on the 63


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 8 2009, 11:58 PM~14714275
> *I'll go 60 on the 63
> *


sold
to old low&slo !!!!!! thanks !! :biggrin: 
as of midnite my time


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2009, 11:06 PM~14714311
> *sold
> to old low&slo !!!!!! thanks !! :biggrin:
> as of midnite my time
> *


  thanks gary !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Orale! I thought it was midnite west coast time on the 63 and 64 up for auction. Oh well, my loss. 
If any of the winners changes their mind I'll go $10 above their bid.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 9 2009, 12:05 AM~14715479
> *Orale! I thought it was midnite west coast time on the 63 and 64 up for auction. Oh well, my loss.
> If any of the winners changes their mind I'll go $10 above their bid.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 9 2009, 02:20 AM~14715593
> *:dunno:
> *


I thought the aucton ended at midnite pacific time but it ended 3 hrs earlier at midnite eastern time.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHO GOT THE 64


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 9 2009, 09:31 PM~14719503
> *WHO GOT THE 64
> *


you bro,thanks :biggrin: !! how was the show ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 9 2009, 06:31 AM~14715991
> *I thought the aucton ended at midnite pacific time but it ended 3 hrs earlier at midnite eastern time.
> *


FUCK IT! IT SHOULD'VE BEEN STATED EASTERN OR WESTERN BUT I'M SURE THERE WILL BE MORE!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry about that guys,next time it will be STATED EASTERN, i live in the east and just forgot to factor that in, EASTERN from now on,that is untill i move back to the west coast,and yes there will be more :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

more stuff maybe someone here can use :biggrin: 
gotta make some space,so im getting rid of stuff i dont need anymore,figured someone here could use these.
heres 3 motor parts paks, new unopened $12.00 each free shipping !!








baja racer built up with box $15.00 !free shipping 








resin race pinto body and a bug body with lower front fender missing,maybe someone can use $12.00 for both !!free shipping 








old c cab and woody for parts or builders,$15 for both, free shipping 








really cool original stock !!! 53 stud body only with you see $12.00 free shipping !!![
IMG]http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff308/garyseeds/builtupforsale006.jpg[/IMG]

you know this one,original parts only and i have a original box top that goes with it,$12 free shipping!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

these are just some chrome ive had for awhile,maybe some one here can use,chrome T frame and front and rear ends,new chrome ! $12 free shipping.








and misc chrome and wheels,chrome is like new ! $12.00 free shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

these are two projects i started but just lost interest in,both are very nice and clean and very nicely painted, 1st is the C-cab i started,comes with everything to complete except the roof,i wanted to make a clear red top for it,but now you can,$45.free shipping. both these cars are very nicley painted ,i charge more than 45 just to paint model cars for people that want em done,








































2nd is a super nice started miss deal,very nice paint and clean build,u finish,comes with all parts to complete,$45.00 free shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this an car i built about five years ago,still in nice shape,1/18 scale 1960's dirt track racer $ 45.00 shipped,paint is silver and black lacquer and cleared,this model is now rare and hard to find,i payed more than 45 unbuilt.
































the tiki hut, $50.00 shipped,this always did well at shows,now ready to go into someone else collection.
































fire truck no.13 nice build raer mpc with box,$75 shipped.sold!!
































and a mpc paddy wagon also a very nice build $75 shipped,this not the mongram but the rarer MPC paddy wagon,custom paint,hand painted wood grain,looks way nicer in person than in pics.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

39 chevy gasser, i paint this about 5 years ago just never finished it,candy apple red over pearl,$25.00 free shipping in usa


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

these all have free shipping in the usa !!!most of these are still saeled and like new,price on box includes shipping ;D








this a resin funny car body and new decal sheet for the condit bros ply aero car,comes with a vintage complete doner kit,$45 shipped ;D


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres a few out of my own personal die cast collection, all are out of production and very clean, they dont make these anymore, all are like new,one 63 rag,one 64 SS,and 3 65 impalas,all $20 each and FREE SHIPPING! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

big scale open but like new in boxes, :biggrin: 
1st cost $100 new sell for $60 plus shipping








this one is out of production and ive seen it go over $100,sell for $75 plus shipping.








3rd is a 1960's vintage kit,motor palte has been glued to elec motor,other wise like new and near mint condition $50plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

what scale are the diecast Gary




don v


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 12 2009, 11:12 AM~14745238
> *what scale are the diecast Gary
> don v
> *


1/18 and its really cool. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

miss deal funny car sold !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

1/18 dirt track car and the tikiut are sold !!!! thanks val !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

all of these are very nice and clean built models,all have very nice paint,these are all out of my own personal collection. ;D
carmaro super clean build, $30 free shipping in usa .
































next is very nice 64 impala SS,claen and painted very nice,$25 free shipping in usa.white lines in door jams are just wax. :biggrin: 
























57 chevy,way clean and painted very nice.$25 free shipping in usa.sorry bout the small pic,i tried to zoom in on the detailed motor,dont know what happened ? ???
































super nice chevy pick up,i think this is missing one bumper end,ill try and fine,but may not have it,$ 20 free shipping in usa.
















and a very cool 32 ford,super clean and painted build,$ 30 free shipping in usa.decals are cleared over and buff out! ;D


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

can a no talant unknown buy the 57 chevy off of you?
I will give it a good home!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14792052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bro, sold last nite,and boxed today and gets shipped tomorrow, :uh:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

make offers,dont want to list on ebay,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: offers ????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

try listion on emodelcars they have no listing fee


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got some stuff on ebay rite now if anyone wants to check it out! :biggrin: 
http://shop.ebay.com/dragula1966/m.html?_n...=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

alot of nice stuff on there!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 7 2009, 02:21 AM~15001028
> *alot of nice stuff on there!
> *


thanks kirby !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

gary ur sellin the supervan i traded u


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt for mr seeds...... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 7 2009, 11:42 PM~15009566
> *gary ur sellin the supervan i traded u
> *


ya i picked up other!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 7 2009, 11:43 PM~15009598
> *ttt for mr seeds...... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro !!
got some stuff on ebay rite now if anyone wants to check it out! 
http://shop.ebay.com/dragula1966/m.html?_n...=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

alot of nice stuff on ebay seed!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 11 2009, 03:20 PM~14738101
> *heres a few out of my own personal die cast collection, all are out of production and very clean, they dont make these anymore, all are like new,one 63 rag,one 64 SS,and 3 65 impalas,all $20 each and FREE SHIPPING! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take dat 64 if nobodys on it...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 13 2009, 01:41 AM~15064151
> *I'll take dat 64 if nobodys on it...
> *


cool luxman, thats a super clean and as new condition '64, all the cars in that case are like new condition if anyone else wants one! there are also hard to fine and out of production !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone into figures ?if so im selling off some of mine,all in great near new shape,take a look,ill post here until sunday,then off to ebay,thanks,may consider trades also. :biggrin: shipping prices for usa only.
1st is a iron man,new without box,complete,$15.00 plus 6 shipping.
















nosferatu,sealed mint,$25 plus $7.50 shipping








batman and robin both seal and like new,$40 for both plus $12 shipping.








brand new invisible man,sealed,i just paided $35 plus tax 3 mos ago,$25 plus $7.50 shipping








weird ohs killer mcbash$6.00 plus $5.00 shipping.sealed !








sealed star trek enterprise $20.00 plus $10 shipping.








opened but complete and like new forgotten prisoner $50.00 plus $6.80 shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone ??


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 3 2009, 08:54 AM~15256608
> *anyone ??
> *



ironman


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Oct 4 2009, 07:54 AM~15262490
> *ironman
> *


buggs,doe's that mean you want it ? pm me if you do,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sale later on today, just need to post pics !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hno: BODIES? BUILTS??


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

u still got that 63 diecast cuz im willing to take that off your hands


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

original 58 kit,is mint,but roof is slite crushed,not broke,but crushed,not bad,otherwise mint in bags,nice box,$ 20.00 plus shipping.








[/quote]




YOu still have the 58??


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 12:30 PM~16602669
> *hno: BODIES? BUILTS??
> *


X2!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok sorry guys for the delay, 1st two up are the elcaminos i started but lost interest in, both are painted but not 100% perfect, they look good BUT are NOT 100 % prefect, the 66 has little bubbles in the paint here and there but they kinda look like there are part of the paint job,also comes with a complete kit to finish, the 2nd is a 59 el calmoo, looks cool but again not prefect,both are cleared, both are sold with out the wheels and tires in the 1st pictures { that;s only so can see what they could look like},$25 each, plus shipping,pay pal or money order,cash.
















this what you get.
















































:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> original 58 kit,is mint,but roof is slite crushed,not broke,but crushed,not bad,otherwise mint in bags,nice box,$ 20.00 plus shipping.


YOu still have the 58??
[/quote]
yes i do still have this and yes shes for sale,let me know,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Feb 13 2010, 09:22 PM~16604328
> *u still got that 63 diecast cuz im willing to take that off your hands
> *


yes i do still have this one too,let me know,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary u should've told me and manny u wer sellin those we could've taking them on the spot while we wer there :biggrin: let me ask manny if he wants any of them i'll hit up in a lil bit bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2010, 08:56 PM~16605922
> *ok sorry guys for the delay, 1st two up are the elcaminos i started but lost interest in, both are painted but not 100% perfect, they look good BUT are NOT 100 % prefect, the 66 has little bubbles in the paint here and there but they kinda look like there are part of the paint job,also comes with a complete kit to finish, the 2nd is a 59 el calmoo, looks cool but again not prefect,both are cleared, both are sold with out the wheels and tires in the 1st pictures { that;s only so can see what they could look like},$25 plus shipping,pay pal or money order,cash.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats shipping?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 02:05 AM~16606486
> *Whats shipping?
> *


im thinking around $8.00 each, in the lower 48, :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2010, 10:12 PM~16606556
> *im thinking around $8.00 each, in the lower 48, :biggrin:
> *


  COOL! ... I got just enough to pay for that but lemme sell something so I dont go under in my account... DEFINITELY want that 66'!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 

always when im broke  



good luck with your sales  not like you need it :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 10:25 PM~16606639
> *:0
> 
> always when im broke
> ...


I know right... SAVE THAT 66 FOR ME OGEE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 02:28 AM~16606674
> *I know right... SAVE THAT 66 FOR ME OGEE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


66 pending, thanks !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2010, 10:37 PM~16606765
> *66 pending, thanks !!!! :biggrin:
> *


  Workin' on it as we speak...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0  hey i wanted it :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sorry bro... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16607310
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Sorry bro... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 its  bro  

i tell ya wat lets see who could get to it first :biggrin: j/k bro :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You've got a point there, SOMEBODY BUY A BUMPER KIT! 1's ALL I NEED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k Not a problem for me to step down for an OGEE, thats REAL...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 12:29 AM~16607354
> *You've got a point there, SOMEBODY BUY A BUMPER KIT! 1's ALL I NEED!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k Not a problem for me to step down for an OGEE, thats REAL...
> *


dont worry about it get it bro  i already have a gary seeds original homie :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 14 2010, 11:57 AM~16608340
> *I sent a pm @ 9:10 for both the elcos,what happened gary?
> *


PM sent bro. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam, I just woke up! If lowrider models doesn't get 'em I'm still interested in the 66'... Let me know Mr. Seeds...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok i knew this would happen, :uh: as soon as i posted something up for grabs i would have a few guys wanting to buy,and this aways seem to happen to me,i would get four or five guys PM,ing me stateing they want an item thats up for sale,never asking how or where to send payment,just saying they want it, then i never hear from them again,and the person that would have gotten the item thinks its already sold,and moves on,i PMed one such buyer earlyer today about these elcos he said he wanted and have givin he lots of time to get back to me and he hasent,so as far as im concerned they are still up for grabs, so for now on ,i hate to do this but i need to make a rule , please dont say you want to buy somthing im selling unless you really want it and are ready to pay for it,its really not fair to the other guys that may have wanted to buy it, i buy alot of stuff from the guys here on lil and always send my payment rite out,im sure the sellers here can attest to that,so to jimbo or anyone else that may want these elcos there still for sale. $25 each plus $8.00 shipping in the lower 48, paypal,MO,cash,whatever.:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Paypal READY Sir. :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 12:02 PM~16617040
> *:cheesy: Paypal READY Sir.  :cheesy:
> *


great ! 66 sold to jimbo,thanks bro, :biggrin: ill PM you later with payment info. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 08:10 AM~16617085
> *great ! 66 sold to jimbo,thanks bro, :biggrin:  ill PM you later with payment info. :biggrin:
> *



YESSSSS!!! :cheesy: I'll be here!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE SCORE JIMBO!.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2010, 08:25 AM~16617164
> *NICE SCORE JIMBO!.....
> *


Thanks bro,  Still ain't in my hands yet... :happysad:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

on hold for manny from down 2 scale, thanks manny.! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 15 2010, 08:40 PM~16623563
> *on hold for manny from down 2 scale, thanks manny.! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOOD SCORE JIMBO!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 15 2010, 09:41 PM~16624408
> *GOOD SCORE JIMBO!
> *


Just waitin' on the details...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON AN OFFICIAL "BAD SEED" PIECE!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

going to post some stuff up today :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2011, 11:50 AM~20021902
> *going to post some stuffup today :biggrin:
> *


:fool2: waiting.... :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.








ill post more later, make offers.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2011, 12:38 PM~20022434
> *Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...



Gary, I'll take the 54 panel and 59 Impala


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Gary. I'll take the dirt modifieds, Electra and GtX. 
Get at me if we can meet up tomarrow instead of shipping them to
me if you're still local. If not hit me up with shipping to 90744.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2011, 01:22 PM~20022616
> *Gary. I'll take the dirt modifieds, Electra and GtX.
> Get at me if we can meet up tomarrow instead of shipping them to
> me if you're still local. If not hit me up with shipping to 90744.
> *


He's in SC (South Carolina)


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres some more,the 48 aerosedan open but mint $25,48 sedan delivery sealed $25,the two 65's both sealed$23 each plus shipping.
Chevy sport pick-up $15 plus ship open but mint, 1977 kit like new.
'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
51 chevy sealed $15 sealed.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $25 plus ship.
1932 ford sedan $20 plus ship sealed.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.








make offers! PAY PAL IS BEST !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill take the 48 areosedan!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

BATMOBILE LOW RIDER PROJECT, well ive lost interest on this i started a few years ago,so itstime for it to go, body still needs some work before paint,got over $85 in parts, opened and hinged hood,driver door and trunk,would make a cool lowrider and piss off a few people! make offer plus ship :biggrin: 








this is it before when i 1st started working on it,the wheels are not sold with the car.








other od ball, pacer built up needing to be redone into a crazy somthing! looks likemost is there except tail lites,good shape,make offer plus shipping.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2011, 05:22 PM~20022616
> *Gary. I'll take the dirt modifieds, Electra and GtX.
> Get at me if we can meet up tomarrow instead of shipping them to
> me if you're still local. If not hit me up with shipping to 90744.
> *


pm sent, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 04:15 PM~20023155
> *ill take the 48 areosedan!
> *


if hearse backs out....i want the 48 aero gary! i'll pay pal payment!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 07:15 PM~20023155
> *ill take the 48 areosedan!
> *


ok Hearse ,you got here 1st, pm sent.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 07:15 PM~20023155
> *ill take the 48 areosedan!
> *


Hearse i tried to pm you but mail box is full,so i posted it here,$25 plus 8 ship, pay pal is ,
[email protected]
send me you address and ill pack it up.
thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 5 2011, 04:55 PM~20022505
> *Gary, I'll take the 54 panel and 59 Impala
> *


cool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

pm sent on 65


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

65 rag top sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks laidframe! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Gary, I'll take the batmobile project and the 48 panel too


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it, I wanted that panel too. Just dont have enough in paypal LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Pm me what you are wanting onnthe pacer an I'll send it as soon as I touch down at home tonight .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:angry: Damn, I missed out on the Batmobile. Thats ok though cause I don't really have the money for it any ways.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20023649
> *Gary, I'll take the batmobile project and the 48 panel too
> *


ok batmobile,54 panel,59 impala,48 panel, sold to mazdat,thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

gtx,electra,vintage dirt kit, sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

48 sedan,and pacer.sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
1965 rag top,sold!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
1965 impala hard top sold!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2011, 04:39 PM~20023268
> *Hearse i tried to pm you but mail box is full,so i posted it here,$25 plus 8 ship, pay pal is ,
> [email protected]
> send me you address and ill pack it up.
> ...


paypal sent for pacer and 48 chev... thanks gary!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanx Gary!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 09:25 PM~20024873
> *paypal sent for pacer and 48 chev... thanks gary!!!
> *


 :uh: thanks hearse!! :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20025393
> *:uh: thanks hearse!! :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 12:25 AM~20024873
> *paypal sent for pacer and 48 chev... thanks gary!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 5 2011, 10:37 PM~20024143
> *gtx,electra,vintage dirt kit, sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 48 sedan,and pacer.sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.









ill post more later, make offers.








these are still up for grabs,and im going to post some more stuff up today, :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

PM SENT ON THE CHEVY SPORTSIDE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

What scale is the fire truck?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 02:01 PM~20027377
> *What scale is the fire truck?
> *


1/32, i was going to make a show rod out of this useing 1/25 scale parts.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 01:26 PM~20027228
> *PM SENT ON THE CHEVY SPORTSIDE.
> *


CHEVY SPORTSIDE sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks 716 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

more stuff i can live without, but maybe you could use.
1st up is a 58 panel resin panel,comes with most of the parts from an old '58 amt kit to get you started,more parts than are in picture. $22 plus ship.
























complete 74 pinto kit,unbuilt kit,build drag or stock.$65 shipped.
















sealed johan 64 plymouth,like new vintage kit.$45 shipped








next are some built ups i got from an estate sale,built back in the 60's and 70's good for parts or restore.
1st is a revell 1969 kit of a 54 panel $10 plus ship
















1940 for vintage kit built up,i striped the green paint off of it and was going to restore it buttttttttttt, $12 plus ship








old ass 55 and 56 chevys good for parts or? both $10 plus ship








old original lindberg kit from the 60's good for parts or restore $7 plus ship
















or make offers :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

more from the estate sale,built up 's from the 70's and 60's good for parts or restore.original 1969 johan scerw bottom gtx a few tire marks but very clean,$20 plus ship.
















same guy built this one also, 1963 chevy high boy clean $10 plus ship.
















56 chevy nomad good for parts or restore,missing tail lites,i do have the rear bumper,$6 plus shipping.
















57 chevy nomad built up $12 plus shipping.
















old show rod good shape $20 shipped.
















old built up of monkee mobile $16 shipped
















or make offers :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

some more shit.
real nice 66 amc johan missing the steering wheel, ive had this for about 15 years and was going to build it as a AFX funnycar, then a lowrider or store it to stock,but as you can see i never did anything with it,so now its $20 shipped.
























i dont think they even make these anymore,a super clean 64 ss JL die cast real nice,ive owed it now for about 8years,never even open the doors, i paided $18 back then,like new $10 plus ship.








i dont think they even make these anymore also,other super clean die cast 63 ss had it for years,always in display case doors never open,like new $10 plus ship.
















or make offers :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2011, 12:30 PM~20027879
> *more stuff i can live without, but maybe you could use.
> 1st up is a 58 panel resin panel,comes with most of the parts from an old '58 amt kit to get you started,more parts than are in picture. $22 plus ship.
> 
> ...


Hey gary id like to get that 58 wagon from you if its not sold. Let me know. Thank you... Chilly willie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 05:36 PM~20028484
> *Hey gary id like to get that 58 wagon from you if its not sold. Let me know. Thank you... Chilly willie
> *


sounds good willie, thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2011, 10:08 AM~20027132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro id like that 32 ford pheaton and the caprice. Let me know Thanks again


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 05:39 PM~20028505
> *Hey bro id like that 32 ford pheaton and the caprice. Let me know Thanks again
> *


cool ill mark them as sold,and ill pm you in awhile,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Gary; how much would you charge for two doughnuts (white) and two 
pair of rabbit ear's antenna's?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 6 2011, 08:59 PM~20029766
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you got PM :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20029432
> *Hey Gary; how much would you charge for two doughnuts (white) and two
> pair of rabbit ear's antenna's?
> *


not sure let me think about that one, ill get back to you on that, i have to check to see if i even have the parts to make em.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20029432
> *Hey Gary; how much would you charge for two doughnuts (white) and two
> pair of rabbit ear's antenna's?
> *


not sure let me think about that one, ill get back to you on that, i have to check to see if i even have the parts to make em.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres some more,the 48 aerosedan open but mint $25,48 sedan delivery sealed $25,the two 65's both sealed$23 each plus shipping.
Chevy sport pick-up $15 plus ship open but mint, 1977 kit like new.
'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
51 chevy sealed $15 sealed.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $25 plus ship.
1932 ford sedan $20 plus ship sealed.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.








make offers! PAY PAL IS BEST !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20030116
> *not sure let me think about that one, ill get back to you on that, i have to check to see if i even have the parts to make em.
> *


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> some more shit.
> real nice 66 amc johan missing the steering wheel, ive had this for about 15 years and was going to build it as a AFX funnycar, then a lowrider or store it to stock,but as you can see i never did anything with it,so now its $20 shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> > some more shit.
> > real nice 66 amc johan missing the steering wheel, ive had this for about 15 years and was going to build it as a AFX funnycar, then a lowrider or store it to stock,but as you can see i never did anything with it,so now its $20 shipped.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > some more shit.
> > real nice 66 amc johan missing the steering wheel, ive had this for about 15 years and was going to build it as a AFX funnycar, then a lowrider or store it to stock,but as you can see i never did anything with it,so now its $20 shipped.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Reverend Hearse, raider pride, laidframe,mazdat, all yours went out today and in the mail,thanks guys, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 6 2011, 08:59 PM~20029766
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD !!!!!!!! thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this is it before when i 1st started working on it,the wheels are not sold with the car.








other od ball, pacer built up needing to be redone into a crazy somthing! looks likemost is there except tail lites,good shape,make offer plus shipping.
















[/quote]
these are SOLD !!! thanks guys ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

58 panel and parts,SOLD !! thanks!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

still up for grabs, make offers if you like :biggrin: 
complete 74 pinto kit,unbuilt kit,build drag or stock.$65 shipped.
















sealed johan 64 plymouth,like new vintage kit.$45 shipped








next are some built ups i got from an estate sale,built back in the 60's and 70's good for parts or restore.
1st is a revell 1969 kit of a 54 panel $10 plus ship
















1940 for vintage kit built up,i striped the green paint off of it and was going to restore it buttttttttttt, $12 plus ship








old ass 55 and 56 chevys good for parts or? both $10 plus ship








old original lindberg kit from the 60's good for parts or restore $7 plus ship
















or make offers :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres some more,the 48 aerosedan open but mint $25,48 sedan delivery sealed $25,the two 65's both sealed$23 each plus shipping.
Chevy sport pick-up $15 plus ship open but mint, 1977 kit like new.
'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
51 chevy sealed $15 sealed.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $25 plus ship.
1932 ford sedan $20 plus ship sealed.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.








make offers! PAY PAL IS BEST !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.








or make offers.
these are still up for grabs, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

still got these , make offers if you like :biggrin: 
more from the estate sale,built up 's from the 70's and 60's good for parts or restore.original 1969 johan scerw bottom gtx a few tire marks but very clean,$20 plus ship.
















same guy built this one also, 1963 chevy high boy clean $10 plus ship.
















56 chevy nomad good for parts or restore,missing tail lites,i do have the rear bumper,$6 plus shipping.
















57 chevy nomad built up $12 plus shipping.
















old show rod good shape $20 shipped.
















old built up of monkee mobile $12 plus shipping
















or make offers :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Still got the old showrod for $20??
If so I will take it.. PM sent..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Mar 8 2011, 11:19 AM~20041245
> *Still got the old showrod for $20??
> If so I will take it.. PM sent..
> *


pm sent,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 6 2011, 01:26 PM~20027228
> *PM SENT ON THE CHEVY SPORTSIDE.
> *


sneekyg909 and 716 LAYIN LOW, models in the mail,thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 8 2011, 07:31 PM~20044474
> *TTT
> *


thanks jorge!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got my box today.. nice drawing , i now have some gseds artwork! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2011, 08:27 PM~20053242
> *got my box today.. nice drawing , i now have some gseds artwork! :biggrin:
> *


cool,thanks Hearse :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey gary ill take that 56 nomad off ur hands


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got the truck today thank you very much!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20054939
> *hey gary ill take that 56 nomad off ur hands
> *


Hey Gary, don't give this guy nothing!!!

J/K Woodgrain :biggrin: 

TTT for the homie Gary


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

56 chevy nomad good for parts or restore,missing tail lites,i do have the rear bumper,$6 plus shipping.








old show rod good shape $20 shipped.

















these are sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres two more for sale, both kits in nice shape, 64 has perfect tail fin tips !!both kits are super nice and great chrome,$35 each shipped ! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

ill take these :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20062550
> *ill take these :biggrin:
> *


dude i screwed up i meant to rite 35 each shipped, sorry about that :uh:
stop !!! pm sent !!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

im still taking them


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2011, 05:18 PM~20062218
> *heres two more for sale, both kits in nice shape, 64 has perfect tail fin tips !!both kits are super nice and great chrome,$35 each shipped ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal right here!!!! I would of jumped on it too...too late


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

damn slept on this one sumamabitch! :twak:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks D :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sealed like new $40 shipped!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

up for offers or poss tades!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

doood..pinto.. whats u wants?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this one tooo :biggrin:
sealed johan 64 plymouth,like new vintage kit.$45 shipped


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20071117
> *doood..pinto.. whats u wants?
> *


neer mint pinto kit, i paid 65, willing top throw in free shipping or make offer or trade :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much 4 da elky


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 11 2011, 06:55 PM~20070935
> *sealed like new $40 shipped!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey gary ill take this one if its not sold. Lmk :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20071106
> *up for offers or poss tades!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gary how much for the 51 fleetline?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 12 2011, 06:08 AM~20073694
> *Hey gary ill take this one if its not sold. Lmk :biggrin:
> *


cool willie ill hold the nova for you, 51 fleetline seal like new $15 plus shipping :biggrin:
PM SENT !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Heres some more,the 48 aerosedan open but mint $25,48 sedan delivery sealed $25,the two 65's both sealed$23 each plus shipping.
Chevy sport pick-up $15 plus ship open but mint, 1977 kit like new.
'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
51 chevy sealed $15 sealed.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $25 plus ship.
1932 ford sedan $20 plus ship sealed.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.








make offers! PAY PAL IS BEST !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.








or make offers.
these are still up for grabs, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

51 chevy sealed $15 sealed.
rat packer and nova rag top penning :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 12 2011, 12:45 AM~20072091
> *how much 4 da elky
> *


$10 or best offer plus $7 shipping :biggrin:The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Buy them up guys!!!! really good deals right here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.








or make offers.


el camino :biggrin:
SOLD thanks


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 12 2011, 05:23 PM~20076796
> *Time to clean house, ill start with some kits i have 2 or more of and dont need em all or just not going to build, the 54 panel is missing one tire and the front seat and instruction sheet,why? ive got no idea, otherwise unstarted and nice, $10 or best offer plus shipping,The el camino is also missing the intruction sheet and the wheels and tires,otherwise mint inside,$10 or best offer, the stinger open bit mint,59 impala{sealed} the 76 {sealed}55 nomad {sealed inside}model king vintage dirt modifieds {sealed, double kit!2 kits in one box}are $15 each plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pinto anyone ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I got my box yesterday Gary...Thanx!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 13 2011, 07:47 PM~20082564
> *I got my box yesterday Gary...Thanx!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool !!! thanks for buying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 13 2011, 01:38 PM~20081990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u still got it bro?? how much


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 14 2011, 06:41 PM~20089820
> *u still got it bro?? how much
> *


complete 74 pinto kit,unbuilt kit,build drag or stock.$65 shipped.








lmk :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres afew more,kenworth truck, bad box but kit looks complete and unstarted $18 plus shipping.








39 chevy no instuctions,otherwise complete and unstarted,$15 plus shipping .
68 fire bird sealed kit $15 plus shipping.








also still have these
the stinger open but mint,55 nomad {sealed inside} $15 plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.

















'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $35 plus ship.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it, I want that firebird.  why does everyone have to sell shit when Im flat broke!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 14 2011, 11:17 PM~20092319
> *Damn it, I want that firebird.  why does everyone have to sell shit when Im flat broke!!
> *


sorry bout that :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 14 2011, 04:17 PM~20090484
> *complete 74 pinto kit,unbuilt kit,build drag or stock.$65 shipped.
> 
> 
> ...



pm sent


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres afew more,kenworth truck, bad box but kit looks complete and unstarted $18 plus shipping.








39 chevy no instuctions,otherwise complete and unstarted,$15 plus shipping .
68 fire bird sealed kit $15 plus shipping.








also still have these
the stinger open but mint,55 nomad {sealed inside} $15 plus shipping,all the rest of the kits are complete $10 plus shipping.

















'56 Ford pick -up $15 plus ship open but mint ,1974 kit like new
Rat pack sealed $15 plus ship
Indianapolis Racer $10 + ship open but mint.
ZZ top $15 plus ship open but mint.
Super Fuzz $35 plus ship.
A-venger '29 ford $15 plus ship open mint inside.
American LaFrance 900 pumper $10 plus ship open but mint.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

heres afew more,kenworth truck, bad box but kit looks complete and unstarted $18 plus shipping.








pm sent


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 16 2011, 09:45 PM~20108561
> *PM Sent
> *


PM back :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 03:36 PM~20107043
> *heres afew more,kenworth truck, bad box but kit looks complete and unstarted $18 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: f-in jeral.....hydrohype is right! your new name is "THE MODEL HAWK"!!!! from now on...you are not.. jeral...716layinlow.....you are NOW....MODEL HAWK!! :angry: :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 16 2011, 09:24 PM~20108868
> *:angry:  f-in jeral.....hydrohype is right! your new name is "THE MODEL HAWK"!!!! from now on...you are not.. jeral...716layinlow.....you are NOW....MODEL HAWK!! :angry:  :happysad:
> *


ALLRIGHT THATS COOL..I CAN DIG IT....LOL.....BUT IF YOU CHECK THE TIME HE POSTED AN THE TIME I POSTED AGAIN I WAS TEN MIN..LATE..LOL...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sending pm on the 40 ford delivery wagon...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20107043
> *heres afew more,kenworth truck, bad box but kit looks complete and unstarted $18 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


sold to 716 thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

64 impala and 40 ford sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20108561
> *PM Sent
> *


Got it today....looks very nice, Thanks Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 PM~20124866
> *Got it today....looks very nice, Thanks Gary  :thumbsup:
> *


glad to hear it !! thanks again ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20108868
> *:angry:  f-in jeral.....hydrohype is right! your new name is "THE MODEL HAWK"!!!! from now on...you are not.. jeral...716layinlow.....you are NOW....MODEL HAWK!! :angry:  :happysad:
> *


 lol funny shit... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 07:57 PM~20109204
> *ALLRIGHT THATS COOL..I CAN DIG IT....LOL.....BUT IF YOU CHECK THE TIME HE POSTED AN THE TIME I POSTED AGAIN I WAS TEN MIN..LATE..LOL...
> *


 Okay family? I heard him say ten minutes before about another purchase?
that pretty much means , that from the time something is posted for sale, you got about a 9 minute window to scramble before the HAWK comes in for the kill?
lol 

I think he has a software program that scans the sight ever 8-10 for any worth while 
sale..around the clock.. I bet he taught his Daughters to look for good deals while he is away... 
Im not mad at the homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 18 2011, 02:53 PM~20122858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want the 71 Duster.. you have a PM


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 19 2011, 10:54 PM~20131371
> *I want the 71 Duster.. you have a PM
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 19 2011, 10:54 PM~20131371
> *I want the 71 Duster.. you have a PM
> *


SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2011, 07:20 AM~20140888
> *SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks Gary!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

up for offers or poss tades!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
















































































duster ,nova ,51 chevy, and elcamino ,are sold, 64 and 40 ford are penning sale,rest still for grabs, :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

pinto!!!?!! what do you want for it!? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2011, 08:53 AM~20150986
> *pinto!!!?!!  what do you want for it!?  :biggrin:
> *


I think he wants $65, not bad because I've seen them on Ebay for $100+


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 22 2011, 02:53 PM~20151843
> *I think he wants $65, not bad because I've seen them on Ebay for $100+
> *


yep, thats 65 shipped !!!!!!!!!!!!!! in the lower 48 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

linc and road dogg1 your stuff is in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey gary ill take dat 64 imp shoot me pm on the details. thnxz


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

gary how much for the el camino camper ?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanx Gary. Got my stuff last week.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 24 2011, 07:46 AM~20167314
> *gary how much  for the el camino camper ?
> *


sorry camper gone , went to canada.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 23 2011, 11:18 PM~20164880
> *hey gary ill take dat 64 imp  shoot me pm on the details. thnxz
> *


sorry bro, 64 went to cali, road dogg got that one.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 08:40 AM~20167434
> *Thanx Gary. Got my stuff last week.
> *


glad to hear it,thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

BUMP! 

I got the Duster. Thanks Gary!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

how much 4 64


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 24 2011, 08:36 PM~20171875
> *how much 4 64
> *


sorry bro, 64 went to cali, road dogg got that one.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what u got


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 02:15 PM~20178205
> *TTT
> *


thanks jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TTT FOR THE BROTHER SEEDS.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

SALE DOWN THERE !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 
still got stuff up for grabs,
firetruck $10 plus shipping
63 impala $15 plus shipping........SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
40 ford pending sale
55 chevy sealed 18 plus shipping
vintage stinger dragster $17 plus shipping
vintage 29 model A $15 plus shipping
vintage revell 56 ford pick up $15 plus shipping
37 chevy missing instructions $15 plus shipping ..................SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
infinti show rod $15 plus shipping
stingerree show rod/dragster $17 plus shipping
67 charger $12 plus shipping
64 dodge $12 plus shipping
ZZ top $15 plus shipping
67 impala $15 plus shipping
69 malibu $15 plus shipping
67 rivi $14 plus shipping
67 fire bird $15 plus shipping
70 camaro $18 plus shipping








70 monte carlo,bad box but kit mint and unstarted rest of parts inbox $13 plus shipping








1/16 scale revellution funny car,mint inside $55 shipped in lower 48...SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!








vintage 1970's kit of a ford van,kit mint inside most part still bagged!,$65 shipped in lower 48








all kits are sealed or open but mint 
pay pal is ,
[email protected]


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 27 2011, 01:03 AM~20189890
> *TTT FOR THE BROTHER SEEDS.
> *


thanks lalo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sale bump !! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

gary can you get me some pics of the contents of the van? mabe box pics or instructions or something? interested....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 PM~20205320
> *gary can you get me some pics of the contents of the van? mabe box pics or instructions or something? interested....
> *


cool, later today, when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Hearse heres some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 
still got stuff up for grabs,
firetruck $10 plus shipping
63 impala $15 plus shipping........SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
40 ford pending sale
55 chevy sealed 18 plus shipping
vintage stinger dragster $17 plus shipping
vintage 29 model A $15 plus shipping
vintage revell 56 ford pick up $15 plus shipping
37 chevy missing instructions $15 plus shipping ..................SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
infinti show rod $15 plus shipping
stingerree show rod/dragster $17 plus shipping
67 charger $12 plus shipping
64 dodge $12 plus shipping
ZZ top $15 plus shipping
67 impala $15 plus shipping
69 malibu $15 plus shipping
67 rivi $14 plus shipping
67 fire bird $15 plus shipping
70 camaro $18 plus shipping








70 monte carlo,bad box but kit mint and unstarted rest of parts inbox $13 plus shipping








vintage 1970's kit of a ford van,kit mint inside most part still bagged!,$65 shipped in lower 48








all kits are sealed or open but mint 
pay pal is ,
[email protected]


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GARY WUZ SUP. JUST LETTING YOU KNO I GOT MY PKG. YHANX ALOT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 01:02 PM~20219381
> *:biggrin:
> still got stuff up for grabs,
> firetruck $10 plus shipping
> ...



PM SENT.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

thaT S killing them I need 1 but dena4life yo shit look good who made it




> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 30 2011, 07:40 PM~20222761
> *HEY GARY WUZ SUP. JUST LETTING YOU KNO I GOT MY PKG. YHANX ALOT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

HEY GARY WUZ SUP. JUST LETTING YOU KNO I GOT MY PKG. YHANX ALOT.








cool lalo !! :biggrin: 


still need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 
still got stuff up for grabs,
firetruck $10 plus shipping
63 impala $15 plus shipping........SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
40 ford .....SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
55 chevy sealed 18 plus shipping
vintage stinger dragster $17 plus shipping
vintage 29 model A $15 plus shipping
vintage revell 56 ford pick up $15 plus shipping
37 chevy missing instructions $15 plus shipping ..................SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
infinti show rod $15 plus shipping
stingerree show rod/dragster $17 plus shipping
67 charger $12 plus shipping
64 dodge $12 plus shipping
ZZ top $15 plus shipping
67 impala $15 plus shipping
69 malibu $15 plus shipping
67 rivi $14 plus shipping
67 fire bird $15 plus shipping
70 camaro $18 plus shipping.......SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








70 monte carlo,bad box but kit mint and unstarted rest of parts inbox $13 plus shipping








vintage 1970's kit of a ford van,kit mint inside most part still bagged!,$65 shipped in lower 48








all kits are sealed or open but mint 
pay pal is ,
[email protected]

70 camaro SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks Linc !! :biggrin:

P.S. still need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for waiting, I will still get you tomorrow on the 40..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 03:43 PM~20228282
> *thanks for waiting, I will still get you tomorrow on the 40..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 05:37 PM~20221616
> *need 1/24-1/25 Square Headlights ,like from the 79 monte carlo or whatever,just long as they are Square Headlights ,cash or trade :biggrin:
> *


hey gary...will the grill from the lowrider elco work for yah?! those are square heads.....i got an elco with an LS front end so i dont need the stock goodies?! :happysad: lemme know?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 09:59 PM~20230878
> *hey gary...will the grill from the lowrider elco work for yah?! those are square heads.....i got an elco with an LS front end so i dont need the stock goodies?! :happysad: lemme know?!
> *


i do belive so, what you want ? ill take em, and any more you may have !! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 06:59 PM~20230878
> *hey gary...will the grill from the lowrider elco work for yah?! those are square heads.....i got an elco with an LS front end so i dont need the stock goodies?! :happysad: lemme know?!
> *



well if you dont need the stock stuff on that elco, what do you want for the bumpers!?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 03:43 PM~20228282
> *thanks for waiting, I will still get you tomorrow on the 40..
> *


40 ford pending sale
SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks Hydro, will ship out rite away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

linc and hydro, the camaro and the 40 ford are shipped and in the mail and on their way !!! thanks again guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got the 37 chevy in today gary! thanks again!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 4 2011, 09:04 PM~20258797
> *i got the 37 chevy in today gary! thanks again!!
> *


cool im glad it got there !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

hey bro i sent you 2 pm's but idk if u got them. pm me plz.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 6 2011, 10:23 PM~20277460
> *hey bro i sent you 2 pm's but idk if u got them. pm me plz.
> *


sorry bro ive been tired up ,trying to get stuff done, im behind on getting to everyone, but i see you lalo, ill pm you :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 10:50 PM~20277852
> *sorry bro ive been tired up ,trying to get stuff done, im behind on getting to everyone, but i see you lalo, ill pm you :biggrin:
> *


lalo, sent your models last week :biggrin:


----------

